# إعراب ذو



## زرقاء اليمامة

السلام عليكم جميعًا

: ما إعراب "ذو" في المثال التالي

"يقوم بأمرٍ ذا أهمية "
أم
" يقوم بأمرٍ ذي أهمية "


أهي منصوبة أم مجرورة و لماذا ؟

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## إسكندراني

حسنا أكاد أجزم بأن «ذي أهمية» بدل لكلمة «أمر»ـ
ونتعرف على البدل يا «زرقاء اليمامة» باستبدال كل بديل بالآخر
إن كان بدلا تَنتج لدينا جملتان صحيحتان
يقوم بأمر - جملة صحيحة
يقوم بذي أهمية - أيضا جملة صحيحة
والبدل إعرابه «كإعراب الأصل»ـ
الأصل «الأمر» بالجر لذا فالبديل كذلك مجرور «ذي» وليس غيرها
ومرحبا بتصحيح الزملاء على المنتدى لأني أسترجل في المصطلحات لأصف ما أعلمه


----------



## Arabic Guru

وعليكم السلام

ورد في كتاب معجم الأغلاط اللغوية المعاصرة لـ محمد العدناني، ط1، ص703 



> ويقولون: ليس الجرح بذي أهمية، والصواب: ليس الجرح بذي خطر، أو بذي شأن، أو: الجرح لا يخشى منه. ولم أعثر على كلمة (أهمية) في أي معجم. مع أن كثيراً من كتّابنا المشهورين استعملوها، ومنهم المنفلوطي



اعراب ذي: نعت مجرور وعلامة جره الياء لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة وهو مضاف 
أهمية: مضاف إليه وعلامة جره الكسرة

ولو قلنا: يقوم بأمرٍ مهم
فلا ضير 

والله أعلم


----------

